# Who was the User



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A fish that started freaking out darting into the gravel and the glass and afterwards started swimming erratically, upside down, and sometimes the body was curved like a hockey blade. It was within the last 2 months i would say this occurred. Anyone recall who it was ????


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I think it was regarding a Black Rhom likeing the Power head being on, when the owner turned off the power head, it started swimming below the downfall of his filter. And somehow it freaked out when he came near the tank and darted upward and injured himself bad. After that it was injured pretty bad and didn't move. Could that be the same subject? I don't recall that member but I rememered reading something about it a little less than a month ago.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I think it was regarding a Black Rhom likeing the Power head being on, when the owner turned off the power head, it started swimming below the downfall of his filter. And somehow it freaked out when he came near the tank and darted upward and injured himself bad. After that it was injured pretty bad and didn't move. Could that be the same subject? I don't recall that member but I rememered reading something about it a little less than a month ago.


Yep thats it, i need to know who it was because my fish started doing that the other day when I walked into the room. Today i went to feed the fish and before i can throw it in the tank the poor fish slammed into the gravel and glass and when i left for work the poor fish was swimming upside down. I would like to ask whoever it was some questions...


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171890

Found it!!







Member's name is REILLY

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171890
> 
> Found it!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.







... I just hope now when I get home i dont see a dead fish... Damn, I supsect my damn fish injured his swim bladder after freaking out, if thats the case the end result is disaster. Will move this to the proper Disease, parasite, and Injury forum now....


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

That would be me.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171890
> 
> Found it!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.







... I just hope now when I get home i dont see a dead fish... Damn, I supsect my damn fish injured his swim bladder after freaking out, if thats the case the end result is disaster. Will move this to the proper Disease, parasite, and Injury forum now....








[/quote]

And/Or the Weberian Apparatus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sacharamyces said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171890
> 
> Found it!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.







... I just hope now when I get home i dont see a dead fish... Damn, I supsect my damn fish injured his swim bladder after freaking out, if thats the case the end result is disaster. Will move this to the proper Disease, parasite, and Injury forum now....








[/quote]

And/Or the Weberian Apparatus.
[/quote]
The only thing I know about those bones is that sound is amplified from the swim/air bladder to the inner ear through the apparatus. I am not sure if it would affect the fish's ability to be able to swim straight. Right now when the fish rests it is almost like tail on the gravel and his head is pointing straight up. When swimming he does like a major drunk would walk. Totally incoherent even at times swimming upside down, mostly in circles. Do you have any info on what happens when this "weberian apparatus" gets partially/fully damaged.. ???


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Turned for the worse.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ouch! Sorry for the lost. That was one nice piranha.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry Dr.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Sacharamyces said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=171890
> 
> Found it!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.







... I just hope now when I get home i dont see a dead fish... Damn, I supsect my damn fish injured his swim bladder after freaking out, if thats the case the end result is disaster. Will move this to the proper Disease, parasite, and Injury forum now....








[/quote]

And/Or the Weberian Apparatus.
[/quote]

I'm afraid there is no information available on vertigo in fish. I made an assumption based on the fact that people with an ear infection or damage to their ears experience vertigo.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

that sucks dude.. look at that humerial thats nasty


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry for the loss Dr. G.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn....what's with all the Kamikazi fish lately. Sorry for your loss Dr. G.
Hey, just had an idea. Maybe to prevent this in the future you could put in a dimmer switch and slowly bring the light up as you walk in?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Just saw this. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Jerry...that really sucks.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

so sorry for your loss.

my last rhom got stuck in some decor. when i freed him, he started the same 'death dance' and didnt survive thru the night.


----------

